# Spain/Portugal in February - too cold???



## 22go (Sep 22, 2009)

We are considering flying into Madrid or Malaga, spending a week at a Marriott then traveling by car to Portugal for another week. We only want to tour so will the weather still be too cold for that? Is this a doable route?
     We would love suggestions as to stops and travel times etc. In Portugal we were considering a Marriott hotel but again we are open to any suggestions. Thanks
       Kathy


----------



## Passepartout (Sep 22, 2009)

We've been in South Spain in January. It's cool, and can be rainy, but if you aren't thinking of laying on a beach or by a pool, It's do-able. Many tourist facilities will be closed, but those that are open will welcome you, and there won't be crowds in the museums and theatres. I'd think that for 'touring around', you won't need reservations unless, of course, you are tied into a particular hotel chain (I saw you mentioned Marriott)- and they will reserve the next stay in the chain for free. There will be the restaurants frequented by locals, and that's not a bad thing. You will save significant $$ from the same trip in say, June or July. There are also a lot of Brits who winter in that area like Americans flocking to Florida, Texas, or Arizona.

I say 'Go for it'!

Jim Ricks


----------



## hibbeln (Sep 23, 2009)

We went in February a few years back (mid-February) and spent a week in the Malaga area.  We found it to be PERFECT weather for sight-seeing, but certainly not beach weather.  Layer clothes. We mostly wore long-sleeved shirts and spring/fall jackets, and stripped layers off during the day.  By the shore, the weather was often in the low-70's and sunny.  Up at Granada it was snowing lightly.  I would describe it as lovely spring type weather.  There was certainly rain that rolled through, but it seemed more spotty than widespread.  Often we would look up at the sky, look north and south, then travel in whichever direction looked the sunniest.


----------



## pianodinosaur (Sep 23, 2009)

We went on a Spain - Canary Island Cruise late February and early March 2009.The weather was mildly chilly and not real beach weather.  However, it was absolutely perfect for sight seeing.  We took tours of Malaga, Lanzarote, Tenerife, Casablanca, Seville, and Barcelona in comfort.  I would not mind spending some time on the beach in Tenerife during the summer.  That is one beautiful Island.


----------

